

Top 10 Worst Captchas - mosburger
http://www.johnmwillis.com/other/top-10-worst-captchas/

======
ptm
How about this ?
[http://bigadda.com/system/wordverification/verify.php?T=1234...](http://bigadda.com/system/wordverification/verify.php?T=12345)

(BigAdda is a major Indian social network)

------
asmosoinio
Funny, but would seriously have needed links to the actual items. For example
the math problem -- wtf?

~~~
bct
[http://www.google.com/search?q=%22note%3A+if+you+do+not+know...](http://www.google.com/search?q=%22note%3A+if+you+do+not+know+the+answer+to+this+question%22)

------
redorb
Captchas suck, still a hurt point on the internet.

------
pchristensen
I could read three of them (barely)

